# Feuchtes Vlies



## GG aus GL (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit folgender Situation:

Wir haben den Teich gestern und heute Vormittag mit dem 500gVlies ausgelegt.
Jetzt regnet es seit Stunden und das Vlies ist naß
Im Teich steht auch schon etwas Wasser.:beeten
Nun zu meiner Frage... muß ich mit dem Auslegen der Folie warten bis das Vlies von der Sonne wieder ganz getrocknet wurde?
Oder kann die Folie auch auf das feuchte Vlies gelegt werden?

Danke für Eure Feedback
Gerd


----------



## gemag (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*



GG aus GL schrieb:


> Oder kann die Folie auch auf das feuchte Vlies gelegt werden?
> 
> Danke für Eure Feedback
> Gerd



Ja kann sie warum sollte sie es nicht?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Kein Problem, 
ich musste mein Vlies auch ins "Wasser" legen


----------



## andreas w. (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

hi gerd, 

du kannst ohne bedenken die folie auf das nasse vlies legen.

erstens sollte das vlies unverottbar sein - iss so - zweitens hast du im boden, also unter der folie auch immer eine gewisse bodenfeuchtigkeit. also geht nix kaputt. die momentane nässe reguliert sich am boden von alleine.

und drittens, wie schon gesagt, legt man z.t. auch vlies in den teich (hab ich auch gemacht) um wiederum die teichfolie zu schützen. kann also nass werden und geht nicht kaputt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*



andreas w. schrieb:


> legt man z.t. auch vlies in den teich



Aber stinkt nach einem Jahr Furchtbar


----------



## gemag (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*



> Zitat von andreas w.
> legt man z.t. auch vlies in den teich


Das hast du echt gemacht?
Was und wie machst du es wenn du ihn säubern und Pflanzen entfernen willst!?
Das ist ja noch schlimmer wie Kies!


----------



## GG aus GL (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Danke - dann wecke ich mal meine Helder und die Folie kommt heute endlich rein!

Ich hatte auch diese Argumente... aber mine beste Ehefrau meinte das Vlies schimmelt dann unter der Folie:?
und da meinte sie... das wäre gar nicht gut...

Ich war anderer Meinung... aber was zählt die Meinung des Ehemannes...

Schönen Sonntag
Gerd


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*



GG aus GL schrieb:


> aber was zählt die Meinung des Ehemannes...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag
> Gerd



Ja wer kennt das nicht."lach"


----------



## andreas w. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

hallo leutz, also ein rundumschlag:



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber stinkt nach einem Jahr Furchtbar



hallo uwe, das vlies ist bewachsen, also im und unter wasser, was will da riechen?



gemag schrieb:


> Das hast du echt gemacht?
> Was und wie machst du es wenn du ihn säubern und Pflanzen entfernen willst!?
> Das ist ja noch schlimmer wie Kies!



hi gemag, wenn ich den teich säubern und/oder die pflanzen entfernen will, muss ich sie halt vorsichtig "rausbasteln". 

ist lästig und zeitraubend, aber solange die pflanzen wachsen, haben sie auch bei niedrigem wasserstand einen feuchten untergrund, durch das saugverhalten des vlies.

ausserdem - und deshalb hatten wir es eigentlich gemacht - wird die folie genau wie untendrunter vor allem geschützt. steine, wurzeln(?) und auch vor meinen kilos, wenn ich mal reinsteige. hat bisher gut funktioniert - don´t stop running systems.

übrigens, gerd - ich hatte damals beim teichumbau das alte vlies angeschaut, das drunter lag - ausser irgendwelchen wurzelresten - nix dran, auch kein schimmel. kannst also deiner frau einen gruß ausrichten, da passiert nix desbezüglich.

so, und los!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Ich hatte das im alten Teich unter die Pflanzkörbe gelegt, als ich den Teich leer gemacht habe ging fast nix ohne Atemschutz. Total moderiger Gestank


----------



## gemag (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

@andreas


Nix mir rundumschlag!"lach"
Nur würd ich es keinen empfehlen es so zu machen und ich glaub auch nicht das du auf die Dauer damit froh sein wirst!Irgendwann wird sich so viel Dreck darin gesammelt haben und diesen wirst du ohne weiteres wohl schlecht wieder rausbekommen.Ich sah es bei mir schon mit dem Kies welchen ich in meiner damaligen Flachzone drin hatte.Also ich würd es nicht wieder machen!
Und bin gespannt wie du in ein paar Jahren darüber denkst.


----------



## thias (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*



gemag schrieb:


> @andreas
> 
> 
> Nix mir rundumschlag!"lach"
> ...


 
ging es hier um einen Pool, der klinisch sauber und blau aussehen soll? .
Ich habe meinen kompletten Schwimmteich mit Vlies ausgekleidet, größtenteils aber verputzt bzw. mit Substrat abgedeckt.
Wenn es sich um ein Vlies handelt, das für Teiche konzipiert ist (synthetisch) und nicht eine alte Baumwolldecke wird nichts verfaulen oder stinken, die Folie wird ja auch nicht schimmeln.


----------



## gemag (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Da geb ich dir voll kommen recht mit dem Vlies und der Folie wird nichts passieren, das hat auch keiner behauptet!
Verfaulen werden nur ein paar Wurzeln und Blätter  und stinken wird der Dreck welcher sich mit der Zeit ansammelt!


----------



## andreas w. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

lieber gerd,

würde dir gerne meinen teich zeigen. das vlies hab ich jetzt schon 5-6 jahre drin liegen. habs beim umbau wieder verwendet.

also meine frau und auch mein schwiegervater haben seeeehhrr empfindliche nasen, das glaubst du nicht. die haben beide noch nix gesagt. und glaube mir - sie hätten, wenn..... 

wie gesagt, ich habe keinerlei probleme, ist jedem selbst überlassen was er macht. und wie schon gesagt - es ist ein teich, kein steriles öffentliches schwimmbad.

vielleicht bist du mal hier in der ecke, kannst dich gerne be einem käffchen oder bierchen von der tatsache überzeugen.

habe die ehre, andreas.


----------



## gemag (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Hallo andreas

Nun gut dies sind deine Erfahrungen, die ich dir natürlich auch glaube und akzeptiere, nur sprach ich von meinen Erfahrungen. Ich hatte Kies und auch Ufermatte drin und würd es nicht wieder machen es war nicht so das ich sagen könnt das es mir gefallen würd.Und das war nur drei Jahre drin.
Man kann und sollte auch nicht Teiche vergleichen, jeder ist halt anders und das ist auch gut so.
Naturagart macht dies schon Jahre lang so wie du wenn man es so sieht!
Ich Dank dir für die Einladung und werde sie wenn es die Gelegenheit ergibt gern annehmen!
Solltest du in meiner Nähe sein gilt das selbe natürlich für dich auch!

Gruß Gerd


----------



## andreas w. (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

jepp, merci.

und auch hier bewahrheitet sich dein schlussatz in der fusszeile, gut gemacht!


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Feuchtes Vlies*

Hi Gerd,
hat eigentlich schon irgend jemand gesagt, dass die Folientemperatur wichtiger ist als irgendwelche Feuchtigkeit?
Kalte Folie kann halt ein wenig "spröde" sein, und läßt sich schwerer dem Untergrund anpasen. Da feuchter Untergrund kälter als die Umgebung ist, sollte man an passende Aussentemperaturen denken.
Aber das ist aktuell wohl kein Thema...


----------

